# Most Difficult Belt Rank?



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 28, 2003)

I wanted to raise this questions to the members of this forum since I hadn't seen it discussed here before, what do you think is the most difficult belt rank?

IMHO, and from my own experience, 10th gup-WHITE, is one of the hardest ranks (beside BLACK) because everything is so new and intimidating. Learning just the TKD basics, terminology and MA protocol seemed so difficult back then. It was like when I first joined the US military as a brand new fresh faced recruit. I felt like a fish out of water, completely lost in the new endeavor.

Through the middle ranks (GREEN, etc.), even though I began to see the ranks thin out because of people dropping out, I think it becomes easier because you get a better understanding of what is expected of you as a TKD practitioner. Especially for me because at that point I had my mind set  on seeing this journey through all the way to the dan ranks.

I think the higher gup ranks get difficult again because not only must one know everything learned in the lower ranks, in addition, the techniques required get much harder.

Currently, as a 1st dan I'm beginning to learn so many new things now that the Sabumnim saves only for the BLACKS. So, the difficulty factor has definitely increased a big notch. It seems like it all starts again at 1st dan, but, at least I don't feel like I have 2 left feet like I did when I was a WHITE belt.

I'm sure others will disagree, but, this is just my take... 
:asian:


----------



## Chuck (Feb 28, 2003)

Maybe because I had been a Whitebelt at three previous traning halls, I didn;t think too much about starting over again. It was during my time as a blue and red belt that I had difficulty getting my self into class and facing another workout. My blackbelt test, though the longest and toughest physically and mentally, was easier than some of my previous tests because I was fianlly facing whether I felt I derserved it. I flet that I had earned the test, my instructors felt I earned my First Dan. 

Our instrucotrs in TKD never really saved anything but advanced forms (poomsae) after blackbelt. When they feel you are ready for a sparring or self-defens technique they teach it to you. The only thing that is really new is the weapons training. There was none before Black Belt.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 28, 2003)

I would have to say white belt is the hardest rank because at this stage everything is new.  You are in unfamiliar territory, and things seem overwhelming.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 28, 2003)

I definitely have to say black.  So much more is expected of you physically, and added to that, you're supposed to help instruct the lower belts.

"Responsibilty?!  Is that what's supposed to go along with power?!"


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 28, 2003)

I didn't mind being a white belt altho I was clumsy and confused- but I was very eager & that helped.

I think the hardest belt in many ways was blue. I had just been a big fish in the beginners' class, and feeling fairly competent. Then I joined the next class, and was just good enough to realize how not-good I was. It was a weird time. Discouraging some days, energising other days. 

The same thing has happened now that I'm 1st dan, but I know this is a small part of a loife-long journey, and I have a lot more perspective on it. Things are more exciting and less frustrating most of the time. I can get very aggravated with myself when a new kata is thrown at us and it takes me longer to pick it up than others (not always the case) but that's more about information retention than competence.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 1, 2003)

White belts are so new that they have only to learn, to survive.
   Green belts have started learning and now have to start useing their knowledge.
   Brown Belts have some knowledge and can tast black, so they are constantly looking at others to correct mistakes and being watched for every mistake they make.
   1st black  have the basics down, they think they have the knowledge, they are expected to teach, and set a high standard.
Now they stat to learn what the basics are about, and find out how much they still have to learn.
  1st black gets my vote

tshadowchaser
:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 2, 2003)

I think white belt in TSD was hard. I was clumsy, unflexible, confused, but boy did I love it! Green was the next hardest rank. I just started developing good technique, and I had to start learning one of the hardest forms I have ever learned, pyung ahn ee dan, for me, anyways. I go my blue belt, and I was still learning pyung ahn ee dan! I also had to break for the first time at green. That was scary at first.

In TKD, it was being white belt again. I wasn't allowed to do stuff that I already knew how to do    After that, it was a piece of cake ...... so far, that is. I saw the black belt test. THAT looks hard.

In Judo, I am a white belt   Can't say much about it yet, except the breakfalls hurt like a b**ch still LOL.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 2, 2003)

It is more mentally and physcialy challenging then all the belts put together for me. Before my 1st BB test I told my instructor "I didn't feel like I was ready". Maybe it was  the thought of acheivement or reaching my goal, that made me feel that a way. I have seen grown men cry when they reach Black Belt. Never seen it at any other belt
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Mar 3, 2003)

I think it's really based on what school you go to.  At the school I came up in red belt was the hardest for me.  At red belt you joined the black belt class and that is when I almost quit TKD.  I would have to spar with no safety gear against black belt to 4th degree's who would literally make me bleed.  I got my nose broken, loose teeth, black eyes, busted lips, sore guts, sore jaw..... ya it was not fun and I was a gentle soul back then.  I came sooooo close to quitting but somehow I gave myself a kick in the *** and I started defending myself better and stopped getting hurt as much.....AND stopped caring about getting hurt as much.  Now nothing about hard training scares me but it was a large obstacle in my mind to overcome way back at red belt level.  Since then nothing has seemed very difficult at any rank I have achieved.  But red belt was a hard time for me.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Langdow (Mar 5, 2003)

I completely agree with you Mr. Mavis.
I believe each instructor puts a more difficult emphasis on different belt ranks, and then individual students will find different challenges along the way. Because MA is an individual growth it's impossible (I believe) to really determine which belt rank is hardest.
Another example from my school would be, white belt is considered the most difficult because it's assumed that everything is knew. You get alot of material thrown at you, and there are alot of rules of the dojang, courtesies, protocol, etc . . . that need to be learned. Just because of the sheer amount of information thrown its expected that this is the most difficult belt rank especially since the learning curve is just begininning and at its lowest. This is why I voted for white belt.
But keep in mind the higher you go the material does become more difficult, responsibilities increase, more is expected . . . but because of an increased growth curve this becomes easier. The idea at my school as you progress through the ranks is that you learn to learn.

But like I said earlier, this can be different from school to school. Is it the best idea or way to teach, probably not, but it works for me.

Regards


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 6, 2003)

White Belt's not an easy place to be... you're stuck doing all sorts of things really poorly that EVERYBODY ELSE IN THE ROOM makes it look like Jackie Chan. Not exactly motivating. That's one of the hardest stages, committing to the discipline of the art.

Then there's the second test, that is, when you get close to the goal of Black Belt, and you start questioning yourself and the very reasons you're doing it at all. It's possibly become routine, or a hassle. At that point, you have to figure out what it is you want from the Arts, and then determine if you have the desire and the capacity to achieve it. That usually sets in at Red Belt/Purple Belt/Brown Belt and that range. It's not an easy time.

Being a Black Belt presents its own challenges, not just responsibility. Between the classes, the instruction, and all the other yardwork you have to do, you end up having to figure out where it is you want to continue towards with your abilities and your style. Should you become a master 20-40 years down the road? Should you become an instructor, or should you branch out and try something new or to piece together a new style? Lots of options. What do we do with the skills we have? When are we justified in using them? A lot of such questions hit us about at Black Belt, if not even earlier. 

All stages of the process have their challenges and rewards, I would think. The test is always one of determining how willing you are to do what you want, and to figure out what it is you want in the first place.

That said, I still think that, after 4 years of training 4-5 hours a week just in the dojang alone, that blasted test for Black Belt was probably the craziest, most frightening, and probably the most exhilirating ride of my life.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 10, 2003)

just the beginning of a long journey to physical being, knowledge, refinement, and execution of technique and skill.:asian:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *just the beginning of a long journey to physical being, knowledge, refinement, and execution of technique and skill.:asian: *



True. The hardest part of the journey is the first step, and that's probably understanding that taking that step past Black Belt is just the beginning (i.e., many still seem to think BB is the final step in the process, sadly!).


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

I feel that in the begining of your Journey White is the hardest. 
Its the time when you start something new and also need to find the dedication to put in the effort to go somewhere with what you have learned.

Everything is new and different. The way you move, act and think. You are being opened up to a new world, with new terms and meanings you have to learn. But, before long the techniques and terms start to stick. The motion flows without thought. Your hands and feet move correctly. The angles and timing come out naturally. The journey is a foot, going forward to new places.

But, when you get to Black. You see that you are on a new Journey again which can also feel hard but in a different way. But, now you know something wonderful is coming.

:soapbox: 


Chicago Green 
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 6, 2003)

I just changed dojangs, and I got to keep my blue belt. Problem is, the old dojang I was a 6th gup, now I'm a 4th gup. EEEKKKKKK!!!! There is soooooooo much to learn and catch up on. But I love the new school so much, that I don't care. I'm just going to work hard at it. I just feel like a white belt again, except I have good technique, but yet, I know nothing. It's weird LOL.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *..Black Belt is just the beginning (i.e., many still seem to think BB is the final step in the process, sadly!). *



I totally agree with that.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *I just changed dojangs, and I got to keep my blue belt. Problem is, the old dojang I was a 6th gup, now I'm a 4th gup. EEEKKKKKK!!!! There is soooooooo much to learn and catch up on. But I love the new school so much, that I don't care. I'm just going to work hard at it. I just feel like a white belt again, except I have good technique, but yet, I know nothing. It's weird LOL. *



Good lord girl , You are going to start running out of arts and dojo's if you keep up this pace.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 11, 2003)

I only changed arts twice  I went from TSD (not by choice about moving that is) to a McDojang, to another good dojang. I do TKD MDK now which is similar to TSD at higher ranks, so I'm happy  Hopefully I won't have to move any time soon. Judo is mixed in with TKD so I don't have to take it seperate anymore, so I dropped it .... 

Ok, Jason, stop pickin on me    Don't you even pick on my spelling LOL


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Ok, Jason, stop pickin on me *



No, not me.  



> Don't you even pick on my spelling LOL



Ok, then I won't.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 21, 2003)

Hehehehehe Thanks


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 23, 2003)

Testing for black.  VERY STRICT.  Not so lenient where anyone can pass by doing forms sloppily, showing some kicks, and doing some breaking and a little bit of sparring.  It took me about ten years to get my black belt, which was still very fast traditionally.  Maybe they were getting sick of me and just wanted to see me happy, who knows?


----------



## voxtemporalis (Jun 4, 2003)

For me, my hardest belt was the white belt.  I tend to be very, very shy, and for me to go to class and interact with people that I didnt know, in a new environment, and doing things that would potentially make me look stupid was sheer terror.  To compound that, our classes are separated by belt color, and when I started I was the only white belt so I had private lessons; I couldnt fade into the background.  During that first testing, I was a mass of nervesand sweat.

Thankfully, Im much better now.  I go, I kick, and I ki-hap my head off!


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 7, 2003)

Black is one of the easiest belts to get in a McDojang.  Traditionally, I'd have to say ee-dan but times are changing, and it's still pretty easy to get.  In a McDojo, I'd have to say that white belt is the hardest belt because you don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Ruan Long (Jun 8, 2003)

At my first start in taekwondo, I thought that I'd never go up to be a higher rank because they that most students drop out as soon as they start.  My fear was the greatest pain I experienced when I was a white belt.  It came to me that sooner or later I will feel pain so that was fear.  But soon after when I unexpectedly got my first injury, it wasn't so bad at all, much better than fear.  Persistance  and the ability to admit your mistakes is a giant step to wisdom for a white belt.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2003)

1st Black for me in TKD, because it was a very comprehensive test, about 2 days worth!:asian:


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 8, 2003)

White Belt:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 





> to get to the top you must climb the ladder, but watch out for the first step.


----------



## FlashingDaggers (Jun 8, 2003)

I knew you would say that lonekimono   I agree because it's where you learn the foundations.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 15, 2004)

I can relate. One of my current students was brown belt in ITF-style several years ago. I made him start again as a yellow belt because his technique was nowhere near it should have been, aside from the fact that he to relearn how to execute techniques. Now he is a green belt and very good. His side kick is 100% better.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 3, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Good lord girl , You are going to start running out of arts and dojo's if you keep up this pace.



Hehehehe I did it again LOL. I'm "homeless." NY Dojangs suck (well I haven't found a good place to train yet). I want my TSD dojang!!!!!    I can't move back to NJ, though. The Judo club was cool. Maybe I'll go back there   

Anyways, to say on topic hehehehe ..... black belt will be the hardest for me. Mainly the mental part of it. If I ever get that far  :idunno:


----------



## TigerWoman (May 4, 2004)

I thought black belt was the hardest, but it was a jump from the high red to a 3 hr. test.  It wasn't hard mentally.  Sure you can will yourself to keep going - but if the legs at the end of sparring get so tired you can't lift them, let alone control - you know you're out of energy. Then...you get to do the breaks.  But that, in retrospect, was easy compared to the 2nd Dan test. And that is as it should be.  I have found nothing is easy in Taekwondo - its alot of work, practice, joy and pain and well worth it.


----------



## TimBreuning (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd say the degrees just before first black.

Maybe that's why so many students stop at that point.

/Tim.-)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2005)

Blue belt is where most dtugents dro for the cirriculum changes and instructor really start to pick up the intensity.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Feb 13, 2005)

I would say red belt for these reasons:

1. Red belt is the time when you start to seriously think about black belt. As a result, you must begin to develop black belt technique. It is not enough to be able to do the technique, you must be able to do it well. In order for you to test for black belt, you must show you have black belt-level technique.

2. You're instructor does not consider you a beginner, and does not treat you as one. You are treated as an advanced student. He is less forgiving of your mistakes. Previously, if your stances, basics, kicks, and form needed work, it was acceptable because you were a junior student and didn't know any better. Now they must improved.

3. Senior students (black belts) are less merciful. Before, they'd go easy on you because you were a low ranking belt and didn't know to make defense or get back. As a red belt getting ready for black, you tend to be targeted by Dan students who want to see what you are made of and whether you deserve to wear the same belt they do. Free fighting gets more painful around this time. I've seen red belts get bloodied and knocked around.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 13, 2005)

At our Dojo White and Black are the hardest...and its got more to do with the heart and mental fortitude of the MA'ist than the actual critiera.

But in my limited experience, the hardest rank is the one you are going for at the time!


----------



## Teh Tot (Feb 13, 2005)

I would have to say white belt because you are just starting out, and dont have any idea of what you're doing. You've never gone through a test before and you might not have all the balance and coordination needed to gracefully execute all the tecniques, and you are thinking that you look kind of funny.  As you go up through the ranks, you feel less awkward and develop the strength to perform the harder breaks and the balance to look gracefull while doing them. true it is a bit intimidating when you're in front of a panel of high level black belts.  but you know your stuff and can do it. 

The test is only as hard as your mind makes it.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 15, 2005)

Definitely blue belt so far. That test was an hour an a half of blood, sweat and tears (mostly sweat and tears!).  All others were easy in comparison, but I haven't yet tested for 1st Dan...


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Definitely blue belt so far. That test was an hour an a half of blood, sweat and tears (mostly sweat and tears!). All others were easy in comparison, but I haven't yet tested for 1st Dan...


None of the tests have been _hard_ for me. I just practiced and practiced, worked out, trained and sweated a lot. 

Everything i've done has not been hard, but rewarding.

Current Belt: Yellow, just passed my Orange Belt test


----------



## Digger70chall (Feb 15, 2005)

ah i had to vote for white belt since it's the only one i've tested past.  I know sometimes i would get frustrated doing a hundred snap kicks over and over again, then practicing front stance for half an hour, all while seeing the higer belts doing their flashy jump side kicks and spinning back kicks.  It took a month or so for me to realize i was actually getting better at the basics and that it would just improve my technique down the road.  Now at yellow belt i'm glad i practised so many hours of roundhouse kick


----------



## ArtlessArt (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm getting fairly close to my blackbelt, and things have definately taken a turn for the tougher. I'm expected to not only know, but demonstrate, techniques that are rather tough. The forms have definately taken a step up as well, they're much more intricate and a lot of new stances. Not to mention, the blackbelts DO stop taking it so easy on me in sparring. So for me I'd say this pre-blackbelt phase is much tougher than the beginning and middle stages thus far. When I'm closer to the blackbelt I'd imagine I'll have a different point of view.


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> At our Dojo White and Black are the hardest...and its got more to do with the heart and mental fortitude of the MA'ist than the actual critiera.
> 
> But in my limited experience, the hardest rank is the one you are going for at the time!


 I totally agree, obviously having little expereince myself and being a green belt, the last three belts I have tested for have all been hard.


----------



## headhunter (Feb 21, 2005)

I would most definantly have to say that red belt is the hardest belt rank that I ever experienced. My TKD instructor's viewpoint was you are almost a black belt so this is when I push you hardest and try to get you to quit and those who persvere will test. Basically it involved alot of yelling, never doing a thing right and of course your daily pushups, I was constantly doing pushups. My vote goes to red belt.
-- headhunter


----------



## Jim Tindell (Feb 21, 2005)

Being a high belt (red and brown) wasn't difficult, just the instructors expected more from you. To get to the high levels, you have to be determined... so the expectations should be easy to meet, and even exceed.

Black Belt has a lot more responsibilities tacked onto just being a student. It's not quite "starting over" like somebody else mentioned, but your training gets kicked up a notch. It's more difficult for me, just because of the added responsibilities of being a student AND a teacher at the same time.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have to agree about the red belt rank. My instructor basically gets more strict and a lot tougher on you. The BB's don't go easy on you anymore either (which is kinda fun sparring  ) So far in TKD (for me anyways), I say Red belt is the toughest.


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 22, 2005)

The next one has always been the most difficult, as well as rewarding, for me. We were also taught an analogy that student ranks were like elementary school, 1st Dän high school, and the rest like college-undergrad, graduate and post graduate. By the time you get to your next destination, what lies before makes what lies behind appear easy in comparison. :viking1:


----------



## searcher (Mar 21, 2005)

If we are only talking about TKD I would say red belt so far.   If it is open to other styles I will say for Sho-dan.   The test for Sho-dan in my school was by far the most physically and mentally demanding test I have ever been through.   There is so much pressure placed on prospective black belts that it makes a lump of coal into a diamond.  If you can get through the test for Sho-dan then you have it made.  IMHO, of course.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 25, 2005)

The same with my dojang. My honey just went through the first part of the test (the physical test .... eight hours of hel......). The actual test is the easy part. That's not till April, though.


----------



## searcher (Mar 26, 2005)

Our Sho-dan test is conducted over a 6 month period with the whole thing coming to a climax that last for two weeks worth of classes.    The final test is the use of the "fifty-man fight".   This is a cut down version of Mas Oyama's 100 man fight.   A new fighter is rotated in after roughly one minute.   The test actually lasts for one hour and has proven to be quite brutal.   Since 1975 my instructor has promoted only 24 Black Belts.    He takes great pride in his Black Belt student's fighting ability.   

The only good thing I will say about the whole experience is that I am glad I do not have to go through it again.


----------



## kwon 17 (Aug 11, 2005)

I believe the most difficult ranks are red belt with black stripe and blackbelt.Red belt with bs is difficult because you have to perform so many difficult techniques.At my dojang you have to be at a certain level to progress to your 1st dan.Blackbelt is a difficult because you are expected to perform at a certain level at all times since lower ranks are looking at you as someone who understands basic techniques associated with color belts.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 11, 2005)

White imo, middle is important too because its usually when most people quit the styles.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 12, 2005)

evenflow, you do have a point there. I see people at our dojang alone that get around blue belt, and the lose interest and quit. That's a shame when they have talent, too. At our sister school, I guess red belt (2nd and 1st gup) scares them, because they quit at that level there (that school is a lot smaller than ours, though).


----------



## gmkuoha (Aug 12, 2005)

I believe for me was my go-dan or 5th dan as there was so much responsibility and pressure put on me that I wasn't expecting. Let alone the criteria which was very rigorous with the mental and physical strain. As always it all depends on the instructor and what they are determined to recieve from you. I think I am allot easier to those going for that rank tho' they think I am too hard, as Professopr Chow was to me for that rank. After responding to all the tests...I felt indeed elated that I had accomplished what very few had done. Since that time 6th to 10th has not been quite that hard tho' sometimes I feel acheiving a 10th dan has been a tough go but I know that I am moving forward and helping others do the same.
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you for your input. 

I enjoy training in the MAs so much. Taekwondo is my art now for life. It's because I've earned my beginning stripes with this art, and it's my foundation. But, I'm gonna dabble in the other MA disciplines that's for sure, but, I'll always be a Taekwondoist.

And, yes, for us TKD practitioners, it is all about our Sabumnim...R


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Aug 13, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Our Sho-dan test is conducted over a 6 month period with the whole thing coming to a climax that last for two weeks worth of classes.    The final test is the use of the "fifty-man fight".   This is a cut down version of Mas Oyama's 100 man fight.   A new fighter is rotated in after roughly one minute.   The test actually lasts for one hour and has proven to be quite brutal.   Since 1975 my instructor has promoted only 24 Black Belts.    He takes great pride in his Black Belt student's fighting ability.
> 
> The only good thing I will say about the whole experience is that I am glad I do not have to go through it again.



Jeepers !  How does the test for 2nd dan looks ?


----------



## ave_turuta (Aug 13, 2005)

Since I have not gone beyond green belt, I cannot comment much. I do think, though, that all belt levels have their intrinsic difficulty: all involve learning new things that need to be organized in your little brain (well at least _my _little brain) somehow, then put into action. The breaks get more difficult as you advance, but so does your technique, so... I'm not sure. I think if you train hard and you are constant in your endeavor, then you're fine. But for me, being a white belt was difficult because you feel very clumsy and know so little, it's hard not to be impatient and quit. As I have advanced in the ranks, I enjoy the classes so much more because now I am at a stage when I actually _begin _to understand why I do things the way I do and I can learn more from my mistakes, pay attention to all the little details, etc. So even though I admit my level is of course more difficult technique-wise than the previous ones, it is also more enjoyable. It's funny because recently a new white belt joined the class and I actually caught myself thinking "oh wow, so this is how i did things before!" and seeing him in action made me realize (a) how much I've advanced since i started; and (b) how much I still need to work on. Oh! and definately I get kicked a lot harder in our sparring (now the BBs don't restrain themselves, it's like "she can take it!"). But it's all cool. 






 A.T.


----------



## searcher (Aug 13, 2005)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Jeepers ! How does the test for 2nd dan looks ?


Not near as bad as 1st Dan.   His thought is that the real time to start the learning process is a Sho-dan.   He does not want just anybody to start that process.   It is reserved for those that have the metal to stick it out.   I do stress that it ise very brutal, almost sadistic.   During my test my nose was broken, again, and others received broken bones as well.   My own father had his cheek bones broken by an insdie roundhouse/twist kick.    It is not for the faint of heart.:asian:


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd definitely say it'd have to be white, that's where the student is getting accoustomed to learning new techniques, and actually getting used to the concept of fighting and defending.  For some, it's really hard at first.  Now, I'm not saying the middle and upper ranks are a walk in the park either  Each, takes as much practice as the other I think.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 16, 2005)

I had a hard time at 4th Dan, it was a transition period for me from student black belt to instructor.  It's one thing to be told what to do, it's another to be telling others.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 16, 2005)

kwon 17 said:
			
		

> I believe the most difficult ranks are red belt with black stripe and blackbelt ......


 
I couldn't agree more. I just got my 1st gup (red with black stripe), and the training is more intense. I'm so close to BB, and I am freaking out LOL. But I can handle it 

Since I posted in this tread last, I started in Jujitsu. I'm a white belt again. It's refreshing, but akward at the same time. It's a totally different art than TKD. I feel like such a noob LOL. I feel like I did when I first started MA. I didn't know anything, and my body is akward with most of the moves, except for the breakfalls. 

So, my two current ranks (so far) are the hardest for me.


----------



## Miles (Dec 17, 2005)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more. I just got my 1st gup (red with black stripe), and the training is more intense. I'm so close to BB, and I am freaking out LOL. But I can handle it
> 
> Since I posted in this tread last, I started in Jujitsu. I'm a white belt again. It's refreshing, but akward at the same time. It's a totally different art than TKD. I feel like such a noob LOL. I feel like I did when I first started MA. I didn't know anything, and my body is akward with most of the moves, except for the breakfalls.
> 
> So, my two current ranks (so far) are the hardest for me.



Good for you Laurie!

I also push 1st and 2nd gueps hard-these are the ranks where a lot of folks are "weeded out."  The training is intense and the responsibility for these folks to look like black belts is a lot of pressure.

As far as what rank has the hardest time learning versus what rank is the hardest to achieve, I think these are not necessarily the same.  I think starting in a new art is where it is difficult and awkward due to learning new material.  But, I think that training for one's _next_ rank should be more difficult-physically until 4th dan and mentally from there on up.

Miles


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 17, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Good for you Laurie!
> 
> I also push 1st and 2nd gueps hard-these are the ranks where a lot of folks are "weeded out." The training is intense and the responsibility for these folks to look like black belts is a lot of pressure.
> 
> ...


 
You got that, the physical is fun - and chalenging, as it should be.  The mental training, learning to teach and now learning the business, was and is an entirely new dragon.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 19, 2006)

The two biggest problem areas I have noticed in my school (since we opened in 1993) is intermediate level where some students start to lose motivation, and the other problem area can be just before blackbelt.
Just before Blackbelt strange things can seem to happen!   Some students suddenly get feelings that they do nor deserve Blackbelt and will withdraw, while other students may get overconfident.
It is important to watch students at all levels but these two time periods have taken a little more effort for us.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2006)

stickarts said:


> The two biggest problem areas I have noticed in my school (since we opened in 1993) is intermediate level where some students start to lose motivation, and the other problem area can be just before blackbelt.
> Just before Blackbelt strange things can seem to happen!  Some students suddenly get feelings that they do nor deserve Blackbelt and will withdraw, while other students may get overconfident.
> It is important to watch students at all levels but these two time periods have taken a little more effort for us.


 
I've noticed the same thing over the years. Something happens in that time: either "I'm not worthy (or I'm not ready for the "responsibility" of the rank) or the "it's about time that they give it to me" thought process. It's a natural condition when there's a time of change about to occur. I even noticed it when I was in grad school. Believe it or not, there was more than one person I went to school with that went into PhD programs only because "the real world" outside of school scared them more than the safety of school. A lot of folks are more comfortable with the expectations them as students than they are with the changing & uncertain expectations of an instructor or "one with knowledge." These folks, I understand. The "I deserve it" folks......not so much. Maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 24, 2006)

white belt - entry point in the arts.  In the cape school once purple belt is reached you are considered an upper ranking belt in hapkido.  That means you have brown and red left before your dan test.  Well dad has upper belt Sunday workouts.  They are just absolutely insane.  1500 kick reps, 1500 calestenics, hundreds of throws.  All in 3-5 hours.

Brutal, brutal.  I think as far as tae kwon do is concerned I think blue....right before purple.  GM Hildebrand has commented that Green is the 1st belt out of white belt stage and blue is your first advanced rank.

So white, yellow, orange: Beginner
and green, blue: Transition belts between beginner and advanced
Lastly purple, brown, red: Advanced belts

Dad and GM have said that many times the red belt test is harder than the dan test.  The reason is easy.  They want to see and guage where the student is at and if they "could" pass a dan test already.  Of course only on the mental and physical level.


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd have to go with the majority and say White as well.
Not only do you have so many new things to learn physically, but you've got all the theory to learn, _and_ you've no idea what to expect at a grading. 
For my first grading I was feeling sick all day, and that feeling continued even *after* I'd finished. However, for my second, although I was nervous, it wasn't a patch on how I was feeling for the first one.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 6, 2006)

My opinion is the middle gup ranks.  Although you are learning a lot of new material as a white belt, much less is expected of you.  When you are first starting to move up in rank, you are hit with a lot of information that is at a higher level.  But the most difficult part of it is the increased responsibility - mainly of having to answer questions from the lower belts.  They seem to be more apt to ask questions of the people closest to them in rank who know.


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 7, 2006)

MBuzzy said:


> My opinion is the middle gup ranks. Although you are learning a lot of new material as a white belt, much less is expected of you. When you are first starting to move up in rank, you are hit with a lot of information that is at a higher level. But the most difficult part of it is the increased responsibility - mainly of having to answer questions from the lower belts. They seem to be more apt to ask questions of the people closest to them in rank who know.


I can see your point there, when you're a white belt, anything wrong is pretty much overlooked, but as you move up I guess there's no excuse for errors.
Suffice to say, they're all as difficult as each other perhaps.


----------

